# Kühler für i7-6700k



## Checkdalan (2. Oktober 2015)

*Kühler für i7-6700k*

Hallo zusammen,

wie schon im Titel beschrieben suche ich einen Kühler für den Intel Core i7-6700k. Die CPU soll übertaktet werden und der Kühler so leise wie möglich sein. Habe mich durch einige Forenbeiträge gesucht und dabei wurden öfters folgende genannt:

https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html
https://geizhals.de/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-bk-schwarz-a757982.html
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-b-100700726-a1193857.html

Würde gerne ein paar Meinungen zu den genannten Kühlern haben bzw. neue Vorschläge, die besser passen 

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob der RAM noch passt wenn ich einen großen Kühler habe. Die Hardware: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming + G.Skill Trident Z 16GB

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Antworten

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Bei größeren Kühler schwindet in der Regel die Kompatibilität zu RAM mit hohen Kühlkörpern, zumindest im ersten Slot. 
Hast du eigentlich OC geplant? Wenn nicht, kann man auch mit einem günstigeren Kühler sehr gute Werte erzielen und leise auch!


----------



## freezy94 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich OC geplant? Wenn nicht, kann man auch mit einem günstigeren Kühler sehr gute Werte erzielen und leise auch!



Es steht im ersten Satz das die CPU übertaktet werden soll.

Beim HR-02 solltest du keine nennenswerten Probleme mit RAM bekommen - zumindest dann nicht wenn du LP-RAM-Module hast.
Ich habe die Corsair Vengeance Black auf einem AsRock Z77 Extreme4 und dort sind die "Hauptslots" 2 & 4 - demnach keine Platzprobleme - ansonsten baust du die "Kühlprofile" einfach ab - die bringen ohnehin nichts und sind nur optische Spielereien.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem neueren Macho X2? Ist noch mal ein Stück kühler aber nicht viel teurer.


----------



## GrueneMelone (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Mit dem Macho geht nicht viel OC und vor allem hängt es vom restlichen System ab. Bei mir wars okay. Hab trotzdem mittlerweile auf den D-15 aufgerüstet, als ich den günstig gebraucht erwerben konnte. Bei Ram mit sehr hohen Heatspreadern hast du Probleme eventuell. Aber gerade beim D-15 kannst du den Lüfter gut ein Stück hochsetzten.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Beim Phanteks bin ich von den Lüftern nicht recht begeistert, die neigen schon sehr früh zu einem brummen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Den NHD-15 kannst du sowohl auf dem Mainboard als auch mit dem RAM problemlos verwenden. Voraussetzung dein Gehäuse bietet 170mm Kühlern genug Platz.


----------



## kC0pter (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Wie siehts mit einem beQuiet aus, in Richtung DRP 3 ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Viel nehmen die sich alle nicht.
Schwankt auch von Test zu Test.
Der be quiet ist halt relativ leise.
Ein Macho X2 hat auch sehr viel Kühlpotenzial, der braucht sich imho nicht vor den anderen Doppeltürmern zu verstecken. Dafür läuft er aber mit fixer Drehzahl, was nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Auf der anderen Seite spart man sich wieder ne ganze Menge gegenüber bspw. einem Noctua.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Guter Kühler aber dem NH-D15 eigentlich überall unterlegen, vor allem bei der Montage. Hätte ich die Wahl würde ich klar den Noctua nehmen.

Macho ist dabei aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar - alleine der Preis zeigt dies ja. Man bekommt halt für deutlich mehr Geld nur das letzte Quäntchen an Leistung und Laufruhe.


----------



## frozenvein (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Guter Kühler aber dem NH-D15 eigentlich überall unterlegen, vor allem bei der Montage. Hätte ich die Wahl würde ich klar den Noctua nehmen.
> 
> Macho ist dabei aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar - alleine der Preis zeigt dies ja. Man bekommt halt für deutlich mehr Geld nur das letzte Quäntchen an Leistung und Laufruhe.



Du kriegst bei Noctua allerdings auch kostenlosen aufrüstsupport auf neue Sockel, was finde ich ein sehr großes + ist.

Ich würde allerdings noch den Prolimatech Genesis (black) empfehlen, aber achtung der ist echt ein Monster


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Richtig der Noctua Support ist absolute Klasse!


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

In Sachen Qualität macht Noctua niemand so schnell etwas vor, da bekommt man auch wirklich was fürs Geld. 

Von den bq! Kühlern bin ich wegen der Montage nicht sehr begeistert, die ist etwas unglücklich gelöst


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Darf ich an dieser Stelle noch mal auf meinen favorisierten Macho X2 Test verweisen? 
Thermalright Macho X2 - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Zwischen den meisten Modellen liegt gerade mal 1°C.
Der macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Wenn ich dem gegenüber aber die Möglichkeit habe, mal eben 15 oder gar 40 Euro zu sparen, dann würde ich mir das gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Leise sind die alle drei (D15, DRP3, Macho X2) und auch bei der Qualität gibt es anderwaltig (in Abhängigkeit des Preises) nichts zu bemängeln.
Das Argument, dass der Dark Rock kaum zu montieren sei finde ich auch immer etwas überzogen. Mit etwas Planung im Vorhinein lässt sich auch der relativ schnell montieren.
Ein neuer Sockel kommt so schnell nicht auf den Markt und auch viele andere Hersteller bieten auf Anfrage kostenlose Montage-Kits. 
Der be quiet und Thermalright sind zudem nicht so gebräunt, sondern in schwarz gehalten, was dem einen oder anderen vielleicht eher zusagen mag 

Ich verstehe ja, dass Noctua für hochwertige Produkte und eine gute Performance steht.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass man ad hoc nur noch bei dieser Firma gute Produkte bekommt.
Da spielt imho auch die Sympathie und der Ruf eine (eigentlich zu) große Rolle.

Just my 2 Cents.




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Macho ist dabei aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar - alleine der Preis zeigt dies ja. Man bekommt halt für deutlich mehr Geld nur das letzte Quäntchen an Leistung und Laufruhe.


Jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, dass du Leistung pauschal vom Preis abhängig machst


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Richtig, wie gesagt bekommt man nicht 1:1 mehrleistung für den Aufpreis. Man zahlt auch für "Prestige". Die Noctua Lüfter sind aber echt klasse und auch die Reserve für OC sind durch die Masse um Einiges höher.
Dennoch ist es herber Aufpreis, da man bereit mit dem Thermalright eine wirklich sehr gute Leistung bekommt, aber High-End war schon immer teuer.

Am Ende ist es eine Frage des Budgets und wie stark der "will-ich-haben"-Effekt ist.
Vernünftiger wäre der Thermalright, Enthusiasten nehmen den Noctua


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Wollte das ja auch nur noch mal klargestellt haben.
Da wird nämlich gerne überzogen, genau so wie Fractals R5 immer als das vermeintlich "ultimative" Gehäuse gepriesen wird 

Zum Macho wollte ich übrigens auch noch anmerken, dass die neueren TY-147A äußerst brauchbar sind 
Die stehen auch den teureren A14/15 von Noctua in nichts nach. Die Quali und Ausrüstung ist da vielleicht nicht das besagte I-Tüpfelchen (irgendwo muss sich der niedrigere Preis ja auswirken), aber rein von der Leistung her gibt es da keinerlei Unterschiede.
Die beiden Silent Wings des DRP3 sind auch sehr leise, müssen relativ  gesehen allerdings etwas schneller drehen, da sie (bedingt durch die  Dicke der Platte an der Oberseite) keine 140mm Rahmenbreite und afaik  auch einen etwas schwächeren Luftdruck aufweisen.
Der Phanteks ist dagegen deutlich schlechter, dessen vorinstallierte Lüfter sollte man (lautstärkebedingt) wirklich besser beiseite legen und sich nach einer Alternative umsehen.


----------



## Checkdalan (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Vielen Dank nochmal für alle Antworten 

So wie ich das rauslese werde ich mich wahrschienlich dann für den NH-D15 entscheiden.
Ich weiß, dass das eigentlich nicht hier ins Forum passt aber da es wegen der Höhe angesprochen wurde will ich nochmal kurz auf Gehäuse eingehen. 
Ich schwanke zurzeit zwischen dem schon genannten
https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r5-black-fd-ca-def-r5-bk-a1200732.html
und dem
https://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-1-rev-b-schwarz-nxds1bb-a1239380.html

Laut dem Maßen sollte in beide Gehäuse der Nocua passen. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen und kann eins der beiden Gehäuse empfehlen. Auch in Hinblick auf Dämmung und Support.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Nehmen sich nicht viel, ich persönlich mag Nanoxia lieber


----------



## Checkdalan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Ok, Danke nochmal. Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit den Cases gemacht?


----------



## jumpel (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Jo hi, ich hab seit April das Nanoxia DS3.
Für mich ein richtiger Preishammer! Was mich bisjetzt ein wenig stört ist, dass wenn du die vorderen 120er Lüfterfilter reinigen willst, die Frontabdeckung "rausklacken" musst; mach ich so ca. alle 2 Monate. Es gibt keine Klappe, du musst die Verkleidung vom Case ablösen. Dann hast du nicht gerade viel Spiel, denn die Kabel des Panels liegen eng an. Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Kunststoffnasen welche die Abdeckung halten nach mehreren Reinigungsöffnungen so ausgeleiert sind, dass die Abdeckung nicht mehr richtig hält.
Sonst kann ich absolut nichts negatives berichten :]


----------



## GrueneMelone (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

Fractal Define R5: War einer der ersten Käufer und muss sagen bin echt begeistert. Staubfilter gehen mega leise raus. Lüfter sind schön leise, man braucht auch keine zusätzliche für die meisten Systeme. Kabelmanagement mit Klett und nicht mit Kabelstrapse. Viel Platz hinterm Mainboard.


----------



## Checkdalan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kühler für i7-6700k*

OK, vielen Dank für alle Antworten.
Habe mir den Nactua NH-D15 und das Fractal Define R5 in der PCGH Edition geholt


----------

